# Mariss Jansons has died



## Guest (Dec 1, 2019)

Last night at his home in St. Petersburg; not unexpected but terribly sad. He was a wonderful man and he will be missed.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

See also:

Roll of Honour


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I truly am sorry I never got to hear his work in person. The opportunity was there when he was in Pittsburgh, but I just never got around to it. I have mixed feeling about his large recorded library; some great, some good, some so-so, a few awful. His live concerts though must have been something special. RIP


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Great recordings of Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4 and 5. He was a sinner, but a great artist.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Very sad news indeed.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

I was saddened to hear the news. Jansons was one of the greats and will be long remembered through his legacy of outstanding recordings.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I think I'll put on his excellent Tchaikovsky from Oslo today in his memory. Some of his very best recordings. He'll be sorely missed.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

This evening I will play his recording of Mahler's 2nd Symphony with the Oslo Philharmonic. 
It will remind me of the Proms Concert back in 2013 when my daughter and I had the great pleasure of hearing Jansons conduct a very fine performance of this Symphony with the Bavarian RSO - fond memories.
RIP.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An odd coincidence: Mariss Jansons suffered a heart attack in 1996 while conducting _La bohème_ in Oslo. He narrowly escaped death and received a defibrillator implant, giving him an additional 23 years of life.

His father, also a conductor, had similarly suffered a heart attack in 1983 while conducting the Hallé Orchestra in Manchester, England. Unfortunately, it was immediately fatal.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

RIP to a great conductor. Ive always loved his Rachmaninoff 3rd symphony with the St petersburg philharmonic


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A few days ago he was arguably the world's greatest living conductor! I will miss him greatly.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Sad news. One of my favorite conductors. If some music with his conducting was available, I chose that version without any hesitation. RIP.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Phil loves classical said:


> Great recordings of Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4 and 5. He was a sinner, but a great artist.


What sinning was he supposed to have committed?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I attended a number of Jansons' concerts in Pittsburgh and my record/disc shelves are heavy with his recordings. But not heavy enough; there remain several well worth adding, and I will get to that in honor of the memory of this conductor.

https://www.timesonline.com/news/20191202/pittsburgh-symphony-remembers-maestro-mariss-jansons


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll never forget my first audition of his Tchaikovsky 4/5 recording on Chandos, back in the mid-1980s, at the dawn of the CD era. It was a revelation and made me an instant fan. I can't believe his flame has gone out. RIP, maestro.


----------

